# DecalGirl Has a Weekend Sale: Buy 3 get 1



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

From DecalGirl:

To celebrate the 4th of July, we're running a "Buy 3, Get 1 Free" special - the code is INDEPENDENCE and is valid from now until midnight EST on July 4!

Don't forget to use the affiliate link at the top of the page.

> DecalGirl


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Kim!


----------



## blackcat (Jul 2, 2010)

I have already ordered 4 skins and missed this offer by 2 days


----------



## blackcat (Jul 2, 2010)

goes off to order some  more -


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm weak. I'll have to go buy now. I already have some on my wish list.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sorry, but I can't rationalize 4 skins for one Kindle.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

We have a total of 3 Kindles between my daughters and I. This sale will allow us all to get a new skin and I'll have one extra for me.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thats awesome. Thanks Kim!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I could only rationalize four skins if they were easy to remove and save.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I could get a skin for my computer, phone, readers.  I could easily find new skins, but I've been on a Vera Bradley kick lately, so I better pass.
deb


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

Their recent codes/promos have been disappointing. Most of us don't need 3-4 skins! I wish they'd go back to offering regular codes for those of us who just want to buy one.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

<sigh> I've bought 3 new skins this past week, I could have really used this one.



NYCKindleFan said:


> Their recent codes/promos have been disappointing. Most of us don't need 3-4 skins! I wish they'd go back to offering regular codes for those of us who just want to buy one.


They still have PSPHOME which is 10% off and GOMATTE which is a free matte upgrade.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Don't forget you can use our Skins page to browse through all of DecalGirl's selection: http://www.kboards.com/skins

It looks like this sale applies to all their skins - not just Kindles. That might appeal to those crazies who want to dress up all their gadgets with the same pattern. (Not that anybody here has multiple gadgets...!)

> DecalGirl


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I didn't own multiple gadgets till I started keeping company with the enablers who hang out here.
deb


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

A couple of us complained that we didn't need 4 skins and they have changed the requirements. They didn't say exactly how much the discount is, so it might be tiered depending on how many you buy. Its still buy 3 get one free or a % discount if you purchase less.

I just purchased 2 new phone skins and they gave me 20% off with the same code. > DecalGirl


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I wanted to buy a couple of skins for a new kindle plus a replacement for me, and also an iphone skin.  Sure enough, the iphone skin was the price that was deducted.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> <sigh> I've bought 3 new skins this past week, I could have really used this one.
> 
> They still have PSPHOME which is 10% off and GOMATTE which is a free matte upgrade.


Oh, can you use two codes and get the 10% and free matte upgrade together?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

No.  You can only add one code.
deb


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

You can, however, use the 'independence' code more than once...but it won't apply to more than 'one off' in the same order. So, for instance, if you want to buy 8 items, you can't get 2 free in one order, you have to do two separate orders of buy 3, get 1.

Why yes, I did just buy several skins for my netbook and my Blackberry...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

What did you get, Steph?
deb


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

This is a sale I can easily pass by.  I would only like one skin.  Not 4.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

I got a new skin for my K2, as I'm getting a new cover next week and I needed a change. 

I also got a new skin for my iPhone, since I've had my other one for a year.

Hubby ordered a skin for his new PSP and for our PS3. So "buy three, get one free" worked out well for us this time.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> What did you get, Steph?
> deb


Let's see, for the netbook, I got Milky Way, Waterfall and Cosmic Flower; for the Blackberry, I also got Milky Way and Cosmic Flower, as well as Apocalypse Pink, Pure Energy and Stardust Winter. I have Waterfall on the K2 that I bought used from someone here on KB, came with it, and it's a pretty skin; I'm hoping the others will be just as good on the netbook and BB (some of them are custom for those devices).

Here's what they look like on K2:

Apocalypse Pink:  Cosmic Flower:  Milky Way:  Pure Energy:  Stardust Winter:  Waterfall: 

I have no idea how I'll choose what to put on first. 

(And Harvey, on the second order, I even came back and linked through again from the KB link just to make sure I hadn't lost the affiliate link.







)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Steph H said:


> ...(And Harvey, on the second order, I even came back and linked through again from the KB link just to make sure I hadn't lost the affiliate link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! And, by the way, nice use of our Skins page to make those clickable images of your skins..!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Thank you! And, by the way, nice use of our Skins page to make those clickable images of your skins..!


Yeah, that worked out awesome to be able to make easy KB-affiliate-clickable links!


----------

